# cylinder head casting number location



## ronrubero (Dec 4, 2009)

i have a 1994 sentra with the 1.6L engine (ga16d) and i need to find the location of the cylinder head casting number. the front end of the engine, on the exhaust side is the only place that i have found with a number " 601b". i have looked at several cylinder head web sites that have very similar numbers listed for sale, but the number i have is not on the sample lists, and the place that i want to buy the head from tells me that this is not the number. can some one please help me.


----------

